# Can Am caught fire!!!!!!!! YIKES



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

A little long but worth the read...

I almost didn't have a Can Am Commander SxS yesterday.. So I was out yesterday pulling cards from my cameras and upon returning home I noticed a burning smell coming from the sxs... Looked it over and couldn't see anything. Finally noticed a little stream of smoke coming up from behind the back seat.. Now as some of you may know basically everything is covered by the skid plates so you can't see from the underside.. finally when looking from the back I noticed a small flame in the area under the back seat.. WTF and HOLY SHEET and a few others rolled freely out of my mouth... So got the hose cuz ya can't reach it by hand and squirted it enough to where a couple chunks of what turned out to be burning dried up dirt/debris... Now since I've had this thing I've cleaned it regularly and what I thought to be thoroughly.. well there is a small section (6-12") where the exhaust pipe is only about an inch or two above the frame/cross member...This is where the dirt/debris got wedged and eventually dried and caught fire... After doing a little research I found they recalled older models due to possible fire but have yet to hear anything about the newer ones... I very easily could have parked this thing in the pole barn and woke up without a couple vehicles,boat as well as the sxs... I'm not sure how other makes and models are but do yourself a favor and check... I know I've added another step to my cleaning process.


----------

